# Breed??



## braden38351 (Sep 11, 2013)

(Bandit)









(Smokey)









(Heath)









(Peep)









(Thunder)









(Lightening)









(Zia)









(Blackie Chan)









(Alaina)









(Butterscotch)









(Ma Ma and Nemo)


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

Your butterscotch is doing a split lol


----------



## braden38351 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol.. I didn't notice. She was running


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bandit- Golden LacedCochin
Smokey- Blue Cochin
Heath- Mille Fleur d'Uccle
Peep- Don't know I can't tell from the picture
Thunder- Barred Cochin
Lightening- White Cochin
Zia- Black Frizzle Cochin
Blackie Chan- Black Lanshan
Alaina- Red Sex Link or Production Red
Butterscotch- Buff Orpington
Ma Ma and Nemo- Red Sex Link


----------



## braden38351 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

avis67 said:


> Bandit- Golden LacedCochin
> Smokey- Blue Cochin
> Heath- Mille Fleur d'Uccle
> Peep- Don't know I can't tell from the picture
> ...


Bandit looks like it could be a Gold Laced Brahma. He could be a Golden Laced Cochin as well though.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

The white one is a leghorn


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Peep could be a White Leghorn but we would need a close up picture to tell for sure, she looks like a bantam from the picture. I agree MaransGuy, if Bandit has a rose comb he might be a Brahma, if he has a single comb then he is a Cochin.


----------

